# New GW stuff



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi everybody, got some new stuff for you. New daemons have been sighted:
link
as well as the new unbound defiler:
link
and some dark eldar:
link


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

How about pics instead of links:



























































































I have to admit to liking that Defiler. That I can see taking as it is so much better than the current one.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Hmm, the demonettes don't look as bad as they did in previous photos, I still prefer the current ones though.

Can't say I like any of the other stuff though :no:

Any more dark eldar pics would be MUCH appreciated though.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks for the links/pics.... The jugger is the only one I really like, I think...

The Nurgle and Slaanesh pieces are a bit of a let down, especially the Nurgle.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

THe nurgle pics almost look like throw backs to some of the early models that weren't that great. THe defiler really rocks as just a standard model as well as several conversion possiblities. THe rest really doesn't look that good and the current range looks little better.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I can vaguely (and only vaguely) understand people who are critical of the new daemonettes, but seriously, you prefer the old bloodletters? are you crazy? and you don't like the new plaguebearer command? jesus, theyre beautiful sculpts, so nurgly!


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

The Khornates are cool, the Demonettes are still meh, and the soulgrinder is mreehh. I was hoping for more fangly mess, not half-demon on a Defiler.

-Dirge


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

well i've heard that the soul grinder will be different but time will tell.

that fat thing of nurgle makes me want to chuck up it looks that bad, the plage bearers look aweosme i rekon

AND khorne is FLOOPING AWESOME!


----------



## Unit_046984 (Jan 9, 2008)

They look so cool.

I now know what my next army will be, those demaons are great.

The paint scheme for the herald of nurgle is lame though.

Question: Is that what the defiler looks like on the inside of what?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I like some of the models, dislike others. I think that the Nurgle ones are so underwhelming simply because the paint on them is ass.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Another pic of the new Defiler:


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

can't wait for the codex for them. I never liked nurgle but the defiler thingy-ma-bob looks cool.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't really like the hounds or whatever but everything else is sick. I wonder if they are going to come out with new greater daemons and maybe a battleforce.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Why is the Nurgle pink blob holding a sand timer? Is that the next time it has to chuck his guts over itself?

The defiler looks great, and a better paint job on the nurgle would possible make them look less bland. Possible bits of carrot in the vomit may help.


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

That defiler is sweet! Although not a choas fan even i can see a great looking mini


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i like the defiler. but the daemons arent very good at all imo.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

The soulgrinder/defiler looks awesome but if they are alone all in plastic I will be happy.


----------



## forgotten hero (Nov 23, 2007)

Woah, that Defiler looks evil! 
Nice

-Rob


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

I've seen pics of a plastic sprue of the soulgrinder (deamonized defiler). Looks like it will be a fun model to play with. There is supposedly a spearhead battleforce coming out the 28th of April, but that was the release date listed at a games day in spain? maybe. The battle force might change, but the force box and printout I saw show 10 deamonettes, 10 bloodletters, 5 fleshounds, a soulgrinder, a bloodcrusher, a beast of nurgle, a fiend of slaanesh, Skulltaker (spec char khorne HQ), Karanak (special character bloodhound with 3 heads), The Masque (spec char slaanesh), and Epidemius (I think spec char Nurgle). I would post a link, but can't remember where I saw it. If anyone knows post it.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

wow that unbound defiler is scary...reminds me of DooM3


----------



## jeppax (Jan 2, 2008)

i want that defiler in my chaos army
woud skare the shit out of the oponent


----------



## carmichael666 (Jan 22, 2008)

jeppax said:


> i want that defiler in my chaos army
> woud skare the shit out of the oponent



I agree, the Soulgrinder/Defiler is great isn't it?


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

The nurgle deamons just made me die a little inside. Who the hell modelled that crap and how did the models get so far as being painted? And badly i might add. Am i the only one seeing that? As the general consensus from folks is that they suck who do GW show these model ideas too that they would give the thumbs up to them????



> I can vaguely (and only vaguely) understand people who are critical of the new daemonettes, but seriously, you prefer the old bloodletters? are you crazy? and you don't like the new plaguebearer command? jesus, theyre beautiful sculpts, so nurgly!


Sorry tor usually i'd give GW the benefit of the doubt but this is just piss poor. Since when did- Crap ugly as sin models = Nurgle? Last i heard he was the warp god of wounds plagues and degeneration not the deamon god pants models. Though obviously i've been misinformed because thats clearly the only statement those new plaguebearers make. 

I'm sure if i could get a time machine go back ten years with some photos of the deamons we have now and ask random gamers which they prefer, the ones they have now or the ones that will be made, i'm 100% sure ours would win over. Going back to your roots is good and i know fashions are cyclic but shit will always be shit ok? You cant make it anything else.


----------



## ApostateSynphony (Mar 22, 2008)

Im so pumped for this release takes me back to when i was like 15 and Lost and Damned was out I would get the old metal models and paint them in my basement while listening to Venom and Slayer trying to hide it from my mom who at the time was a hypochristian. I still have a Bloodletter on a Juggernaught from the late 80's oh forgive me this old man do tend to ramble on.....


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

that defiler is a beautiful sculpt, kudos to whoever is responsible for that beast!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

hephesto said:


> Hi everybody, got some new stuff for you. New daemons have been sighted:
> link
> as well as the new unbound defiler:
> link
> ...


Apparently the dark eldar were to be released shortly after that Spanish game day. but never made it. Because behind it was the new Farseer i think.


----------

